# Speaking of Paul Washer



## ReformedWretch (Oct 31, 2008)

Since his latest sermon is posted and being discussed, have any of you ever heard his testimony? Wow, I well up every time I listen to it! Even though I know what's going to be said.

[video=youtube;J471VobaZks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J471VobaZks[/video]


----------

